# Reptile Christmas



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 21, 2012)

So I decided that, since I always get stuff for the dogs and birds for Christmas, it's only fair to spoil the reptiles of the family a little too.

Humphrey (who started making froggy noises last night for the first time... I'm so proud  ) and Bogart the White's tree frogs got a cork round thingy for their enclosure.

The Gecko, the leopard gecko, got a ZooMed mealworm feeder.

Petunia the crested gecko got some ZooMed canned Mangos

And last, but never least, Carl got a bag of bird seed to have planted in his enclosure 

I can't be the only one that wanted my coldblooded buddies to have a little Christmas cheer! Did you get anything for your guys and if so, what?


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 21, 2012)

hi, yes i am working on a mrs. butter- worths fountain for my cakes pool.


----------



## poison (Dec 21, 2012)

my frogs are getting mice for Christmas  and my ig and tort are getting bananas lol. i mite get them something soft to lay on at night my ig loves sleeping on shirts.


----------



## jaizei (Dec 21, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> The Gecko, the leopard gecko, got a ZooMed mealworm feeder.



How do you like it? I thought about getting one but it seems like one of those ideas that are good in theory, maybe not in practice.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 21, 2012)

jaizei said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> > The Gecko, the leopard gecko, got a ZooMed mealworm feeder.
> ...



Just because it's more fun, I am waiting to give it to him until Christmas 

The holes seem pretty small to me but I suppose it's supposed to be a time consuming activity for them. I will let you know when I try it out!


----------



## cherylim (Dec 21, 2012)

This year, Emrys got a new enclosure (a month early), double the size of his old one. On Christmas Day he's getting his favourite tomatoes. My fiance bought him a gift last year, but I don't know if he has this year, so I don't know if he has anything still to come.


----------



## Vegasarah (Dec 21, 2012)

My dogs have stockings with new toys; we throw out the old toys and give them new ones every year!

The Bearded Dragons are also getting petstore canned mangos, and the big male will get a pinkie mouse.

Ornate plated lizard gets can-o'-snails and maybe a bit of banana.

My Sully gets some romaine lettuce, his favorite, with some calcium dust so I don't feel too bad about it haha.

And all my different Geckos get wax worms!

My Blue Tongue Skinks are in brumation, I miss them. So they don't get anything special this year 

I thought I was the only crazy person with a 'herp' stocking filled with canned insects etc


----------



## ckidd_1999 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm gonna get my leopard gecko a mealworms feeder (just gonna check it out) and I'm gonna give my tort some fruit for the first time. I was wondering what type of fruit would be best for him? He's a Greek tortoise


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 22, 2012)

Strawberries or tomatoes are always good but they aren't in season.


----------



## Itort (Dec 23, 2012)

My torts and crested geckos are getting papaya , the DBTs are getting clams on the half shell, spotteds are getting leaches , and the monitor and Bluetongues are getting a fuzzy a piece (BTs will likely get some papaya too).


----------



## lisa127 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok, I'm no fun I guess. My dogs are the only animals in the house that get Christmas presents. I have one cat who is a senior and does not play with anything, so he doesn't get anything for Christmas. And my reptiles I have never gotten Christmas presents for. If they need something I buy it. But they don't enjoy toys like the dogs do, so they are pretty much left out of the Christmas celebrations.


----------

